# Cool Evening Ride in Riverside Saturday, July 11 at 6:00pm



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool Evening Ride in Riverside
Saturday, July 11 at 6:00 pm


Saturdayat 6:00pm
5 days from now · 88°F / 61°F Clear

Panera Bread (Riverside, CA)
3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506

Created for Riverside Vintage Bicycle Club
We will switch to Saturday evenings for the next couple months due to our crazy Riverside heat. Bring a light, I will have extras, so don't let that hold you up.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2015)

Copy Cat!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2015)

lol...We were talking about it then set up a poll on FB.  It just makes sense.   Come on out Mike, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> lol...We were talking about it then set up a poll on FB.  It just makes sense.   Come on out Mike, I'll buy you a beer.




I'll see ya there Bud....after you make it out to one of _our_ rides


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, I owe you


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 6, 2015)

Im there!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2015)

Hotrod?


----------



## Eric (Jul 9, 2015)

Is this: 
kickstands up at 6 
or 
meet at 6 ride leaves at ?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2015)

Meet at 6, stands up at 6:30


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 9, 2015)

Damn I cant go. I dont have a kickstand.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't forget the ride.  I'll bring extra lights...we shouldn't need them and a kick stand for Joe


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't chicken out! 
It's going to be a nice cool night and the sun doesn't set until until after 8pm.


----------



## Eric (Jul 12, 2015)

Great ride guys...  was totally fun.  We will be back.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pics??


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool ride, great trail, good entertainment (Chris), evening is a good choice!, Didn't even think about taking pics, guess I took to many at Mooneyes earlier in the day!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

We were glad to have you.  Here's the link to the next one 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-Evening-Slow-Roll-Through-RIVERSIDE-8-8-6pm


----------

